# Visitors using IE can't copy text.



## Stanfur (Nov 8, 2005)

Visitors to my site who use Internet Explorer, both Mac and Windows, can't copy the text and paste it somewhere else. This is a big problem, because the site sometimes contains important schedules. AFAIK, IE is the only browser that doesn't allow copying. 

It's probably something in the CSS, because when I used table based layout, we didn't have this problem. I guess I could use trial and error; go through the style sheet and delete each rule until I find the one that's causing the site to prohibit copying, but I'm hoping someone here can help me narrow it down a bit.

site:
http://www.mvbs.org 

CSS:
http://www.mvbs.org/mvbsx.css

TIA to anyone who can help me figure this out.


----------



## Stanfur (Nov 8, 2005)

The CSS does validate with W3C and so does the mark up. Well, I haven't sent _every_ page through the validator, but I have the problem with pages that do validate and the XHTML is pretty similar all through the site.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Stanfur,

It works fine on the work machine.. (IE5.5). I copied a couple of different chunks okay. I'll check IE6 later at home. Also, where are they trying to paste the text to? I just used Word.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Stanfur (Nov 8, 2005)

It doesn't matter where you try to paste it, IE doesn't even allow the text to be highlighted. I can't highlight the text with my copy of IE for Mac OS X, 5.2. I'm glad it works for you. I got several e-mails about copying problems last summer. I suggested Firefox, but that's useless advice to someone accessing the net from a library.

Thanks for th reply.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

worked for me on IE...


----------

